# Looking for someone that keeps AR15 lowers in stock



## Lick Skillet (Dec 1, 2015)

I am building an AR15 and I am looking for someone near Madison that keeps AR parts in stock specifically stripped lowers but if convenient would buy more parts. Looking to multiple builds actually lol


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 1, 2015)

Fur piece but Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna has stripped lowers. But I'd call before making the trip.


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 4, 2015)

Someone in Athens must keep them in stock.  Closer than AO would be Bulls Eye Indoor range in Lawrenceville.  They used to keep a pretty good stock of lowers and parts but I haven't been in there in a couple of years since I moved across town.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 5, 2015)

check with Bass and Antler down in Milledgeville


----------



## SGaither (Dec 5, 2015)

Check Shots Fired in Covington as well as Trading Place Pawn in Monroe. I know both places have carried them but a call to check stock is worth while.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## JeffinPTC (Dec 6, 2015)

I know its obvious, but if you're doing multiple builds and know an FFL who will only charge one fee for multiples, or can drive to Johnson City, these LRB lowers at Wideners WGLALT. (work good, last a long time).  I hear there are only a few companies that do the machining anyway.  Google "who makes LRB and Colt lowers"
DK about the Andersons, and the LRBs are OOS now

https://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=700|863|1068


----------



## coachT (Dec 18, 2015)

Check with Clyde Armory in Athens. They have tons of AR stuff. That's not far from Madison.


----------



## Nannyman (Dec 26, 2015)

Buy online. Too easy. Stripped lower you still gotta wait 3 days cause it can be made a pistol.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 5, 2016)

The Firing Line in Athens, right behind Franklin's might have them in stock also.


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jan 7, 2016)

Picked em up at Clydes in Athens $60 Anderson Machine


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 10, 2016)

Has  anyone bought a lower from Country Boys Sports in Homer ?

Ben


----------

